# suche neue brandungsruten



## xxcruiserxx (25. Februar 2008)

Moin :vik:

ich suche zwei brandungsruten für die ostsee, sie sollten so 4,20 m lang sein und ein WG von 250 gr haben, ich will nämlich auch manchmal 200 gr und mehr werfen können.
sie kann ruhig hart ausfallen.
da ich wirklich nur gelegenheitsbrandungsangler bin, hab ich nicht vor, so wahnsinnig viel geld auszugeben.
ich wollte so 50-70 € pro stück ausgeben.
ist für diesen preis schon was vernünftiges zu bekommen? oder ist es quatsch, sich für wenig geld brandungsruten zu kaufen weil sie nichts taugen?
Ich erwähne aber nochmal, das ich wirklich nicht sehr oft zum brandungsangeln bin.

wäre dankbar für empfehlungen :vik:

mfg max  |wavey:


----------



## bossi (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: suche neue brandungsruten*

wenn du noch 30 € drauf packst könnte ich dir eine gute rute von cormoran empfelen. die Surfmaster 3-teilig 4.20m 100-250g für 99,90 bei Gerlinger ist ganz gut das teil.
gruß benni


----------



## xxcruiserxx (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: suche neue brandungsruten*

das ist mir leider ein bisschen zu viel, hab im mom nicht so viel geld zur verfügung, 80 euro wäre absolute schmerzgrenze.
trotzdem vielen dank


----------



## Steffen23769 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: suche neue brandungsruten*

Darf ich mal fragen, wie groß Du bist? Ist ein nicht zu unterschätzendes Kriterium beim Rutenkauf für die Brandung...


----------



## xxcruiserxx (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: suche neue brandungsruten*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> Darf ich mal fragen, wie groß Du bist? Ist ein nicht zu unterschätzendes Kriterium beim Rutenkauf für die Brandung...



ohh stimmt, den faktor hab ich völlig vergessen.ich müsste so 1,75 m groß sein?!


----------



## Steffen23769 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: suche neue brandungsruten*

Könnte sein, daß Du dann mit 3,90m Ruten besser bedient bist...

Wichtiger ist noch der Abstand Rutenhalter zu Rutenende, ist in der neuen Fisch und Fang ein ganz interessanter Beitrag von Thomas Fischer zu lesen, vielleicht hast Du die ja zur Hand?


Bei Gerlinger z.B. gibts in der Angebotsliste noch eine Dream Tackle Silvertip Surf in 3,90m, mit verschiebbarem Rollenhalter für 39,90 Euro
Wurfgewicht bis 220 Gramm, hatte die mal vor 1 Jahr in der Hand und sie macht einen guten Eindruck, 200 Gramm sollten damit gut zu werfen sein.

https://www.gerlinger.de/katalogseiten/s094.pdf
(ganz unten im PDF Dokument)

Für Deine 2 - 3 mal Brandungsangeln sollte das genügen...

4,20m Ruten nutzen Dir nur etwas, wenn Du sie auch nutzen kannst, sonst bist Du vielleicht mit einer 3,90m Rute besser dran, sprich Du wirst damit weiter werfen als mit 4,20m


----------



## mcmc (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: suche neue brandungsruten*



xxcruiserxx schrieb:


> Moin :vik:
> 
> ich suche zwei brandungsruten für die ostsee, sie sollten so 4,20 m lang sein und ein WG von 250 gr haben, ich will nämlich auch manchmal 200 gr und mehr werfen können.
> sie kann ruhig hart ausfallen.
> ...




Für das Geld, dass Du ausgeben willst, wird es meines Erachtens sehr schwer, etwas vernüntiges zu bekommen. Eine harte Rute, mit der Du Gewichte über 200 gr wirklich werfen kannst, ist nicht für lau zu haben. Ich würde dann lieber versuchen, eine gebrauchte Spitzenrute eines namhaften Herstellers zu erstehen, am besten zusammen mit einer passenden gebrauchten Rolle. Vielleicht auch erst nur eine solche "Kombi". Hast Du mehr davon, habe das alles selbst schon einmal durchgemacht. Schalte doch einmal eine Anzeige im Flohmarkt.


----------



## Gooose (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: suche neue brandungsruten*

Bei Schirmer gab es jetzt im Sonderverkauf 2x Brandungsrute 4,20m, 2 x Rolle incl. Schnur + Brandungsdreibein für knapp 
70 €. Die ruten haben aber nur ein WG bis 200 gr. Vieleicht wäre das ja was.

Gruß
Gooose


----------



## xxcruiserxx (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: suche neue brandungsruten*

ich hab rollen, die absolut in ordnung dafür sind :m
zwei okuma power-liner 860, die haben longcastspulen und sind bespult mit 0,35er stroft gtm.
das dream-tackle teil find ich eig ganz gut?!
hat sonst noch jemand andere empfehlungen?

danke 

mfg max #h


----------



## Zanderlui (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: suche neue brandungsruten*

dieses sonderangebot bei gerlinger hat mein kumpel sich gekauft.ist vollkommen ausreichend für ab und zu mal brandung allerdings muss ich sagen sind die ruten nicht allzu hart.bei 150g blei war mir die sache bischen zu weich muss ich sagen und hatte etwas angst beim probewerfen.


----------



## Volker72 (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: suche neue brandungsruten*

Schade.....Vorgestern sind bei E..Y super gute Ruten weggegeangen. Die hatten zwar auch nur 200 g Wurfgewicht, sind aber sehr gut gewesen. Das waren 3 Daiwa Tornado Surf S. Kostenpunkt lag bei 65 € und die waren fast nicht gebraucht.
Ich habe die selben und finde das sie für hin und wieder und darüber hinaus voll ausreichend.

Gruß Volker


----------



## bossi (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: suche neue brandungsruten*

beim Brandungsangeln soll man nie angst beim werfen haben das die rute bricht. meines achtens haben dan solche ruten die dann brechen nix mit Brandungsruten zu tun. ich würd dir empfelen das geld drauf packen und was vernünftieges zu kaufen.
weil mit solchen billig dingern du nichts erreichen kannst vom werfen und von der lebensdauer her meine ich.
hab schon unzähliege modele der nidriegen preis klasse auspobiert und muss sagen das die dinger nix taugen.
Gruß Benni|wavey:


----------



## Keule1988 (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: suche neue brandungsruten*

Also ich würde versuchen bei Ebay gebrauchte zubekommen . Würde dann Antares von shimano nehmen kosten dann ca. 100-130 euro aber dafür hast dann 2 top ruten . Weil mit som billig scheiß ... sind nicht ohne grund so preiswert . Und hab selber schon öfters solche billigen beim Probewerfen zerrissen oder sie wippen sowas von nach und das auch nicht gerade toll . Also ich hab mitlerweile 4 verschiedene Ruten ausprobiert und muss sagen das die Antares noch mit zu den besten von der Qualität und vom Preis gehören . Weil habe auch noch ne Power aero zum Spaß gekauft und die kosten 100 Euro mehr aber beim werfen ist sie gleich mit der Antares . Also mein Tip warte ein bischen und guck bei Ebay oder frag hier im Board nach es giebt einige die welche im Keller stehn haben vllt verkauft dir ja einer seine Stöcker .


----------



## Quappenjäger (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: suche neue brandungsruten*

wenn du beim einem händler die quantum energy surf noch finden solltest schlag zu!!! am besten gehst du zum händler und nimmst ein paar ruten in die hand ! um die 100 € (pro stück ) wird sich mit sicherheit eine gute brandungsrute finden lassen. vor allem gebe lieber nen 10er mehr aus und kaufe dir stöcke von denen du länger etwas hast!


----------



## degl (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: suche neue brandungsruten*

Hi,XXCruiserXX

schau doch mal in den 08er Askari-Katalog,dort werden von der Fa. Westline Brandungsruten angeboten,die deinen Vorstellungen wohl recht nahe kommen.............

Ist innerhalb der "Rutenabteilung" eine Sonderseite

gruß degl


----------



## Palerado (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: suche neue brandungsruten*

Ich würde für den Preis die Quantum Interior (oder so ähnlich empfehlen).
Habe mir davon letztes Jahr eine für 60€ gekauft und sie hat 1 Woche Brandungsangeln prima überstanden.

Das optimale Wurfgewicht liegt ca. bei 150g aber auch die 200 hat sie brav in die Ostsee befördert.


----------



## FelixSch (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: suche neue brandungsruten*

Also, ich gehe hier mal einfach auf deine Forderung "hart und über 200 g WG" ein. 
Da tut sich dann ein Zielkonflikt auf.
Wenn ich es richtig beobachten konnte, dann sind die Ruten, welche ein WG über 200g haben, allesamt Glasfaserruten. Kohlefaserruten haben im allgemeinen ein WG von 100-200g. Jetzt kaufst du aber nahezu zwangsläufig mit einer Glasfaserrute eine weiche Rute. Das liegt an den Materialeigenschaften. (Gleichzeitig erwirbst du damit auch eine günstigere.) Ist auch irgendwie logisch, denn eine weichere Rute kann mehr Kraft aus dem Blei nehmen und deswegen kanst du auch mehr dranhängen. Aber die Energie landet am Ende nicht in der Montage sondern versiegt (aufgrund der geringeren Schnellkraft) in der Rute.
Bei deinem Preis-Rahmen kommt nahezu nur eine Glasfaserrute, eben eine weiche und auch schwerer belastbare Rute in Betracht. Das hat zur Folge, dass du ggf deinen Wurfstil anpassen musst, um möglichst viel Energie in die Rute stecken zu können, damit du adäquat viel zurück bekommst.

Soweit mein Beitrag.


----------



## FelixSch (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: suche neue brandungsruten*



degl schrieb:


> Hi,XXCruiserXX
> 
> schau doch mal in den 08er Askari-Katalog,dort werden von der Fa. Westline Brandungsruten angeboten,die deinen Vorstellungen wohl recht nahe kommen.............
> 
> ...


 

Eine Sonderseite haben sie deswegen, weil es sich nicht wirklich um eine Firma handelt sondern es ist so etwas wie ein Handelsname. Wie bei Lidl die "Milbona"-Produkte oder bei Spar "gut und günstig".
Dahinter stehen verschiedene Hersteller, die eine gewisse Spezfikation von Askari bekommen haben und dann entsprechende Namen draufkleben.

Askai macht das in den verschiedensten Bereichen etwa mit der Perca-, Khoga- oder der Silverman-Produktlinie und eben auch Westline ist ein solches Ding.

Das aber nur zum Verständnis, weswegen die Dinger eine eigene Seite haben. Soll die Produkte nicht herabwürdigen.


----------



## Policeman (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: suche neue brandungsruten*

Hi,

ich habe mich für zwei Berkley Cherrywood heavy Feeder 4,2m 4-teilig (5 Wechselspitzen) entschieden. Bei Moritz in Kaltenkirchen gerade für 59,90€ statt 199€ erhältlich. Wenn du dir zwei Spitzen einkürzen lässt sind die optimal. Damit kann man dann auch andere Gewässer beangeln. Hab die Gestern das erste Mal ausprobiert und bin hoch zufrieden, da erkennt man auch mal Bisse von den kleineren Platten. Man muss nicht 200gr. werfen, mit ner 17er Fireline, ner vernünftigen Rolle und der Cherrywood, kommst du auch so auf Weite...Viele Grüße aus Segeberg. Ansonten hab ich noch zwei Zebco Brandungsruten bis 250gr. Wurfgewicht liegen, Stück für 20€. Hatte die gerade zwei mal am Wasser...Policeman79@web.de


----------



## degl (1. März 2008)

*AW: suche neue brandungsruten*

@FelixSch,

nun die "Marke" Westline ist zumindest auch bei anderen Dealern zu bekommen,sogar in div. Baumärkten....................

Ist wahrscheinlich ne "No-name" aber nicht unbedingt Askari-Hausmarke

gruß degl


----------



## FelixSch (1. März 2008)

*AW: suche neue brandungsruten*

@degl:
Stimmt, jetzt wo dus sagst... bekommt man auch bei Bahr Baumarkt!

Ich hatte das mit Riverman verwechselt!

Die Handelsmarken von Askari sind: Khoga, Silverman, Riverman, Salmo, Perca, Askon, Blue River und Sea Point.

Das angebot von Askari bekommst du auch oline unter www.angelsport.de


----------



## Olli Oil (1. März 2008)

*AW: suche neue brandungsruten*

Moin zusammen,

ich bin nur selten an der Ostsee zum Brandungsangeln, habe mir vor ca. 1 Jahr die YAD Miami Beach 4,2m und ein Wurfgewicht bis 250g. Bin damit sehr zufrieden.


----------



## degl (2. März 2008)

*AW: suche neue brandungsruten*



Olli Oil schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> ich bin nur selten an der Ostsee zum Brandungsangeln, habe mir vor ca. 1 Jahr die YAD Miami Beach 4,2m und ein Wurfgewicht bis 250g. Bin damit sehr zufrieden.



Hi,ist Nachvollziehbar,da YAD keine schlechten Sachen produziert

gruß degl


----------



## kanud (6. März 2008)

*AW: suche neue brandungsruten*

@cruiser


fahr doch einfach mal nach kaltenkirchen zu moritz nord, da kriegs immer was gutes fürn schmalen taler und vor allem kannst du die ruten auch mal in die hand nehmen .... ist wichtig beim rutenkauf meiner meinung nach.

als ich letztens da war hatte ich die scorpion wapon surf 425bx in der hand und muß sagen für den preis top rute.:m 
schau mal hier:http://moritz-nord.de/moritzfishing010208.pdf

mfg kanud:vik:


----------



## SimonHH (9. März 2008)

*AW: suche neue brandungsruten*

also...nach so vielen diversen rutenempfehlungen verstehe ich noch immer nicht...

warum möchtest du mit 200g schmeissen? 

ich hätte echt gerne mal den grund erfahren...und nu sag bitte nicht,damit ich auf weite komm.

nach meiner meinung braucht man an den allermeisten stränden an der ostsee nicht weiter als maximal 100-120m werfen.
und das erreicht man auch locker mit 120-140g.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (10. März 2008)

*AW: suche neue brandungsruten*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> also...nach so vielen diversen rutenempfehlungen verstehe ich noch immer nicht...
> 
> warum möchtest du mit 200g schmeissen?
> 
> ...



nein, es kommt nich auf die wurfweite an, sondern ich möchte das mein blei auch in den rinnen unter wasser liegen bleibt, hab es schon erlebt, das mein 140 gr blei einfach aus der rinne rausgespühlt wurde....


----------



## FelixSch (10. März 2008)

*AW: suche neue brandungsruten*

Na ja, da hilft es meistens, mit einem Krallenblei ranzugehen. Ist zumindest die gängige Praxis...


----------



## SimonHH (10. März 2008)

*AW: suche neue brandungsruten*



xxcruiserxx schrieb:


> nein, es kommt nich auf die wurfweite an, sondern ich möchte das mein blei auch in den rinnen unter wasser liegen bleibt, hab es schon erlebt, das mein 140 gr blei einfach aus der rinne rausgespühlt wurde....




moin cruiser...#h

ok...versteh ich.aber wie oft hast du das gehabt?ich persönlich sehe es so,das sich das blei lieber ein bischen bewegen soll,als still an einem fleck liegen zubleiben.
man sucht einfach ne größere strecke ab.und wenn das nun wirklich nicht gewünscht ist,gibt es immer noch die möglichkeit... krallenbleie zu werfen.
dennoch ergründet sich mir nicht,warum mit du unbedingt mit 200g werfen möchtest. #c

ok...noch n tip:

der anglermarkt an den elbbrücken (hochhaus mit dem mercedesstern oben drauf) hat schöne brandungsruten im angebot.60 taler dat stück.ankucken lohnt sich.


----------



## Palerado (11. März 2008)

*AW: suche neue brandungsruten*

Also bei mir ist es so, dass ich immer versuche Krallenbleie zu vermeiden.
Gibt des öfteren Probleme mit Nachläufermontagen und Abrissen (die habe ich mit Kralle definitiv öfter).
Wenn also ordentlich Wind, am besten noch von der Seite, ist dann gehe ich lieber mit dem Gewicht auf 200 hoch als eine 150er Kralle zu nehmen.
Bei relativ ruhigem Wetter nehme ich auch gerne die 140er Güte, den damit komme ich dann weiter. Wenn ich aber richtigen Gegenwind habe komme ich mit den schwereren Bleien besser klar als mit Krallen.

Ausserdem wippen straffe Ruten bei starkem Wind nicht so.

Daniel


----------



## xxcruiserxx (11. März 2008)

*AW: suche neue brandungsruten*

ich habe bei krallenbleien son bisschen angst davor, an steinen oder anderen hindernissen hängen zu bleiben. allerdings habe ich noch nie wirklich mit krallenbleien gefischt, kann also auch nich auf praxiserfahrung zurücksehen....


----------



## FelixSch (11. März 2008)

*AW: suche neue brandungsruten*

Da sich die Krallen bei den Bleien nach hinten klappen, wenn entsprechend Zug drauf kommt, sollte das kein Problem darstellen. Du musst allerdings damit rechnen, dass du nicht mehr alle Montagen fischen kannst, die du sonst fischen könntest. Nachläufersysteme also zum Beispiel nicht mehr, weil sich die Mundschnüre eben in den Krallen verfangen würden. (Aber bei viel Strom sind die sowieso nicht so wichtig, weil du sie ja zum ziehen benutzt, also wenn aufgrund des ruhigen Wetters die Platten nicht in Beißlaune sind. Wenn du dann ein Blei über den Boden ziehst, dann kommen die neugierigen Dinger und schauen sich in der Wolke aufgewirbelten Sandes um und finden dem Wurm. Bei viel Strom macht das nicht so viel Sinn, da der Sand sowieso sofort weg wäre.)
Also spricht eigentlich nicht so viel gegen ein Krallenblei. Zudem hast du auch noch die Möglichkeit, Bleie einzusetzen, die nicht so anfällig fürs Verrutschen sind. 
Grundsätzlich verwenden wir eigentlich drei Bleie neben dem Krallenblei:

Die Bleibombe oder das Tropfenblei. Sie bieten die besten Flugeigenschften, aber rollen sehr leicht. Sie ist eigentlich rund, hat aber eine Stromlinienform.
Sechskantbleie haben im Prinzip die gleiche Form, fliegen nicht ganz so gut, liegen aber stabiler. Der Name sagt eigentlich genug über die Form.
Flachbleie bieten eigentlich dem Strom selbst keine Angriffsfläche und haben auch keine Rolltendenz. Allerdings sind die Flugeigenschften eben nicht der Brüller.
Durch die Wahl des Bleies kannst du also noch mehr das Verhalten des Köders steuern, ohne ein Krallenblei zu verwenden.


----------



## SimonHH (11. März 2008)

*AW: suche neue brandungsruten*



FelixSch schrieb:


> Da sich die Krallen bei den Bleien nach hinten klappen, wenn entsprechend Zug drauf kommt, sollte das kein Problem darstellen. Du musst allerdings damit rechnen, dass du nicht mehr alle Montagen fischen kannst, die du sonst fischen könntest. Nachläufersysteme also zum Beispiel nicht mehr, weil sich die Mundschnüre eben in den Krallen verfangen würden. (Aber bei viel Strom sind die sowieso nicht so wichtig, weil du sie ja zum ziehen benutzt, also wenn aufgrund des ruhigen Wetters die Platten nicht in Beißlaune sind. Wenn du dann ein Blei über den Boden ziehst, dann kommen die neugierigen Dinger und schauen sich in der Wolke aufgewirbelten Sandes um und finden dem Wurm. Bei viel Strom macht das nicht so viel Sinn, da der Sand sowieso sofort weg wäre.)
> Also spricht eigentlich nicht so viel gegen ein Krallenblei. Zudem hast du auch noch die Möglichkeit, Bleie einzusetzen, die nicht so anfällig fürs Verrutschen sind.
> Grundsätzlich verwenden wir eigentlich drei Bleie neben dem Krallenblei:
> Die Bleibombe oder das Tropfenblei. Sie bieten die besten Flugeigenschften, aber rollen sehr leicht. Sie ist eigentlich rund, hat aber eine Stromlinienform.
> ...






das ma ne vernünftige erklärung... #6


----------



## xxcruiserxx (11. März 2008)

*AW: suche neue brandungsruten*

ok, das leuchtet ein! #6
ich dnke, wenn das mit dem krallenblei nich son problem is, würde mir auch weniger wurfgewicht bei der rute recht sein |rolleyes
das mit dem krallen is ja sowieso eher ne ausnahmesituation


----------

